# Heterometrus growth rate?



## JohnDapiaoen (Jun 27, 2010)

anybody know how long it takes for a Heterometrus laoticus scorpling to mature?


----------



## Michiel (Jun 28, 2010)

roughly between 18 and 26 months........


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Michiel (Jun 28, 2010)

I forgot to add, it depends largely on the captive conditions and food uptake also. But it takes a little under two years before they become adult. 
This is what I hear from expert keepers btw  Scorpionids are slow growers in comparison with Buthids, that is why I prefer the latter. 
Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 1, 2010)

You sure you have H. laoticus, have a pic?  I've never raised those from scorplings but I have some H. longimanus(?) that are 3 years old and look like they have 2 years to go!  I haven't been stuffing them though, temps in the low 80's.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Jul 3, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> You sure you have H. laoticus, have a pic?  I've never raised those from scorplings but I have some H. longimanus(?) that are 3 years old and look like they have 2 years to go!  I haven't been stuffing them though, temps in the low 80's.


I don't have them yet, I was browsing some websites and saw that they had cb Heterometrus scorplings for sale -but a pic of an adult laoticus- (7.00 for 3)
just wanted to know how long to wait til they grow up before i purchase.


----------



## deadly_elegance (Jul 5, 2010)

are you from the philippines?? if yes it'll take roughly 12-18 months, with the kind of climate that we have a good feeding will make them grow faster, just be patient


----------

